
Study: Hacker News users value code quality just as much as work-life balance - Sreyanth
https://thenextweb.com/dd/2017/10/16/study-hacker-news-users-value-code-quality-just-much-work-life-balance/
======
sidlls
"Code quality" is, in my experience, usually highly subjective. It's strongly
dependent on the fads of the time, and strongly dependent on the preferred
style (oop, fp, procedural) of the person being asked.

